# heading out this morning



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well seeing as its 330 andI haven't been to sleep yet,I think I'm going topull an all nighter and head out to Sykes to see whatI can kill. If anybody wants to meet up, I'll be the guy suited up in camo from head to toe.

Something about the cold seems to turn the sheepies on so I'll try my luck. Report to follow if I catch anything worth posting.


----------

